# looking for advice on new woodgrain steering wheel,69 gto



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

in your guys opinion, who makes the best reproduction woodgrain steering wheel to replace the stock one on my 69 gto. every thing else is all stock , but i just have to have a wooden one. I'll keep the old one for just in case. Anybody order one from 'ames' , i'm getting ready to order a hideaway light switch also, so may just do both at the same time.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have seen some for sale on Ebay in the 300 range. I have seen one guy who sells them refinished for in the 200's as well. I inquired about one and he told me he can restore mine for 175.00. When the time is right and he's still around I will consider him. I would keep an eye on Ebay or of you are a GTOAA member put a feeler out in The Legend Magazine. Also you may want to do WTB on Performance Years message board. You may be able to pick one up for a decent price. Ames IMO is too much. Keep in mind the center cap and kit will run you another 100 or so.


----------

